# Clogged Print Head



## Imagesultd (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a ricoh gx7000 and I am unable to get the black ink to unclog. Its not that old but was Idle for two weeks.
I have tried multiple flushing/cleaning
even changed to ricoh ink instead of the dye sub ink to flush it out,
Let it set overnight and even did a cap station cleaning hoping it would change. After that printed 6 runs of tester all black and still same lines on all.
Ricoh, sawgrass all say need a new printer, frankly this is not very old. Please Please help


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Now your pm box is full that's why i asked you to Email me [email protected]
I will e mail you back templates for your mugs.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you buy your printer and sublimation inks from a Sawgrass dealer? if so, you need to go back to them, as they are the ones who should deal with your warranty (assuming it is still within warranty period) Ricoh won't want to know, as your warranty with them is void as soon as you put non-Ricoh cartridges in.#

If outside of your warranty, Sawgrass and their dealers are going to want to talk you into buying another printer and set of inks at "a special discounted rate" .. but would you want to, if yours broke so soon, and they are wanting to sell you another one instead of fixing or replacing it?!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

So much for the casual use sales pitch.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Have you cleaned the capping station?
Like epson printers, Ricoh printers have 
a pump with suction cap to prime the printhead.

I posted a video at condetv.com
Search for capping


----------

